# British Millionaire Uses Taxpayer Money to Build Himself Electric Supercar



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

The article shows its sensationalist bias in the first sentence by calling Ecotricity a 'wind farm company'. A lot of people over here object to the sudden sprouting up of wind farms in the countryside, so it makes an easy hook.

Ecotricity does build wind farms, but it's primarily a green energy supplier. It also recently built the first solar generation park in the UK. I buy my electricity from them because they charge the same as the big six electricity companies but plough their profits back into building sustainable power plants. They also offer a 100% green electricity tariff, which I use just because I like the idea of charging my electric toys with (relatively) clean power.

The company is still relatively unknown in the UK. The car is obviously a promotional tool and I personally see nothing wrong with clawing back a little from the government to promote a company that is pushing the energy balance in the right direction.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Oddly, although I'm generally a staunch opponent of government funds being used for just about anything, I find this one to be a bit silly.

If the guy is a billionaire, isn't it probable that most of the tax money spent came from his tax payments? And, didn't the money spent create jobs?

I say, "good for him" for getting a bit of actual use out of his confiscated money...


----------



## fsboddi (May 17, 2012)

*You don't have to be a millionaire...*

Why do you have to be a millionaire?
I think a little Lotus Elan would be the ideal car to modify to electric-- weighs 1200 pounds- and this WITH the big old engine. Remove that, 
the car weighs hundreds less.
ZOOMMMMM!
And most guys who own this are certainly not Ferrari rich folk...










www.EasyPaintYourCar.com 
.


----------

